# Wann hat es denn bei Euch zuletzt geregnet?



## pyro (23. Apr. 2019)

2018 ist wohl noch jedem in Erinnerung, wochenlang kein Regen, sehr warme Temperaturen, ständiges gießen und Wasser nachfüllen...

Nun haben wir den 23.April 2019 - hier bei mir hat es diesen Monat noch nicht geregnet. Mein Rasen sieht jetzt schon aus wie in einem normalen Jahr im Hochsommer. Ich überlege ob ich mir überhaupt im Gemüsegarten etwas anbaue denn wenn ich mir für 2-3 Euro eine Gurkenpflanze kauf, diese täglich 2x gießen muss, Schneckenkorn brauche damit was zum Ernten bleibt und ich am Ende vielleicht 7-10 Gurken ernte die im Sommer im Supermarkt maximal 5 Euro kosten kann man schon mal überlegen...

Ich habe aktuell für meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen noch ca. 20 Liter Regenwasser - abgefüllt in Eimern mit Deckel damit nichts verdunstet. Das ist meine letzte eiserne Reserve.

Solche Maßnahmen hab ich noch nie ergriffen, noch nie war es so trocken bei mir... wie sieht es bei Euch aus und was denkt Ihr wie geht das weiter? Welche Maßnahmen ergreift Ihr?


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2019)

Letzte Woche würde ich sagen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Apr. 2019)

Wetter.com bietet die Option eines 30-Tage-Rückblicks. 
Demnach ging hier bei Husum der letzte ordentliche Regen am 4.4.2019 nieder. 
Quelle


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Apr. 2019)

Die vorletzte Woche war ziemlich verregnet und morgen soll's - vielleicht - ein bisschen gewittern.
Die 2000 l IBC-und Zisternenkapazität reichen nicht wirklich, um eine Dürre durchzustehen. Aber ich habe Bäume und schattige Plätze im Garten, und weder Rasen noch blanke Erde, das verhindert größere Katastrophen.
Wenn's so wird wie letztes Jahr, wird nur das nötigste gegossen und die Sumpfzone vom Teich, nicht der Teich selbst aufgefüllt, grad so dass die Vögel rankönnen. Ich seh's nicht ein, Trinkwasser zu verballern.

@pyro
Ich wünsche dir Wasser und wenn du was anbauen willst, nimm Tomaten und mediterrane Kräuter, die können Trockenheit ganz gut ab und sind auch recht schneckensicher.


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2019)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wetter.com bietet die Option eines 30-Tage-Rückblicks.
> Demnach ging hier bei Husum der letzte ordentliche Regen am 4.4.2019 nieder.
> Quelle


Danach gab es im letzten Monat ganze 22 Liter in Tegel. 
D.h. ca 15km entfernt.  Was in Berlin bedeutet bei mir gab es im gleichen Zeitraum ganze 4,4 Liter 
Und gefühlt war das so kurz vor dem 1. April


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Apr. 2019)

Das letzte mal richtiger Regen, war glaube ich Anfang April.
Der nächste ist für diesen Freitag angesagt, im gleichen Zuge dünge ich dann gleich den ganzen Garten.

Habe aber am Wochenende schon den Rasen gegossen, da er schon trocken.
Ansonsten bräuchte ich für unseren Garten keinen Regen. Im Sommer, geht täglich Abends die Sprenger an.


----------



## senator20_2000 (24. Apr. 2019)

Moin ! Bei uns in Radebeul, war der letzte richtige Regen Ende März  und was noch erschwerend dazu kommt Sandboden... na das kann ja lustig werden...


----------



## Rena1205 (24. Apr. 2019)

Hier in Mainfranken letzter Regen am 02.04. 8l pro qm, wir haben zum Glück einen gebohrten Brunnen, holen das Wasser aus 10m Tiefe und liegen in Mainnähe sodass wir ausreichend Wasser haben


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Apr. 2019)

Eigentlich müsste es jeden Tag regnen. https://www.ufz.de/index.php?de=37937
Das wird noch gaaaaanz ganz toll ...


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2019)

Gestern hat es knapp 4000l aus dem Teich geregnet, das reicht um alles zu durch nässen.

Ansonsten siehe wie bei Rene, fühle mich immer stark verscheißert wenn die Wetter Fritzen Regen ansagen und ich kann die Tropfen mit zählen.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2019)

Jetzt.

Erst ein bisschen Donnern und nun ein paar Tropfen..... mal schauen was noch kommt.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2019)

Am 16.03.2019
  

Am 06.04.2019
  

Am 24.04.2019
  

Das Datum ist das Ablesedatum am nächsten morgen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2019)

Heute Nacht muss es im Havelland geregnet haben . . konnte es selbst gar nicht glauben, aber es waren plötzlich wieder 10cm Wasser in den vormals ausgetrockneten Regentonnen. Richtig durchdringend hat es den Boden aber nicht gewässert. zum Glück lief gestern Abend wenigstens an den trockensten Stellen im Garten der Rasensprenger. 

lg Ina


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir soll es eigendlich Freitag nacht - Samstag regnen... so die Wettervorhersage gestern. Aktuell ist auch noch Regen angesagt aber von den einst ergiebigen ca. 10l je qm sind wir aktuell bei 2-3 Liter je qm angekommen.

Ich hoffe es wird nicht noch weniger....


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Apr. 2019)

Seit heute morgen 11°° regnet es leicht bis jetzt aber nur 3 l / m²


----------



## Werner11 (26. Apr. 2019)

Hier regnet es seit 5std, somit fällt morgen das Rasen mähen aus,dafür füllt sich hoffentlich der Brunnen wieder..


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2019)

Hier regnet es auch vereinzelt, aber keine rauen Mengen.
Gleiche Spiel geht aber morgen und wenn es schlecht läuft, die nächsten paar Tage so weiter ..


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2019)

Ich war gerade beruflich in der Nähe von Marienberg im Erzgebirge. Dort war von einem Feuerwerkshersteller eine Produktvorführung... teils im ströhmenden Regen.

Voller Hoffnung das es bei mir zuhause auch regnet bin ich heimgefahren.

Zuhause in die Regentonne gesehen... also wenn ich meine nasse Hose samt Unterhose kräftig auswringe dann hab ich aus dem Erzgebirge mehr Regenwasser heimgebracht als es zuhause geregnet hat. 

Ich hab je nach Witterung nur noch maximal 1 Woche Regenwasser für meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen, die Situation ist also schlimm... ich will mir nicht unbedingt extra eine Osmoseanlage kaufen.

Bitte schickt mir etwas Regen vorbei....


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> ... ich will mir nicht unbedingt extra eine Osmoseanlage kaufen.


Geht Bügelwasser nicht auch ?


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2019)

Jipi es hat geregnet und Nieselt immer noch etwas. Bin gespannt wie viel ml da zusammen kommen. Luftlinie 7km waren es gefühlte 20 Liter letzte Nacht, ...


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2019)

jo, nachts hat es geregnet, die Tonnen sind ca dreiviertel voll.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Apr. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Geht Bügelwasser nicht auch ?


Jein, würd ich mal vermuten. Bügel- (oder auch Batterie-) wasser ist demineralisiert und hat einen neutralen pH. Besser ist es wohl, es leicht anzusäuern und schwach zu mineralisieren, damit es Regenwasser nahe kommt.
Früher hat man Leitungswasser mit Torf durchziehen lassen. Das geht natürlich heute nicht mehr, weil Torf ein Raubbauprodukt ist und eine gottserbärmliche CO2-Bilanz hat (Moore sind eigtl. hochwertvolle Lebensräume und CO2-Speicher und keine Lieferanten für Billigtorf, aber anderes Thema)
Praktischer Vorschlag: Bügelwasser mit einem Schluck kalten Kaffee oder ein paar Bröckchen Rindenmulch ansäuern und schwach mineralisieren.

Apropos Osmoseanlage, um eine Plantage welcher Größe geht's denn da, @pyro , dass sich der Aufwand lohnt?


----------



## DbSam (27. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Luftlinie 7km waren es gefühlte 20 Liter letzte Nacht, ...


20 Liter Wasser auf 7 km? 
Also so etwas kann man doch noch nicht einmal als Nieselregen bezeichnen.


Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> .......waren es gefühlte 20 Liter letzte Nacht, ...



Ganz ehrlich.....du solltest weniger trinken!


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Apropos Osmoseanlage, um eine Plantage welcher Größe geht's denn da, @pyro , dass sich der Aufwand lohnt?



Mein Moorbeet am Teich, mehrere Pflanzkübel im Wintergarten, mein Nepenthesterrarium... ein paar Quadratmeter.

Mein Hilfeschrei wurde aber erhört, zwischen 4 und 6 Uhr morgens hat es etwas geregnet. Ich hab bei jeder verfügbaren Dachfläche das Wasser aufgefangen und komme nun auf knapp 100 Liter. Auf den qm heruntergerechnet mit etwas Schwund dürften das 1-1,5 Liter je qm gewesen sein. Das ist somit die bisherige Regenmenge im April bei mir.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2019)

hier pißt es heute schon den ganzen Tag durchgehend, zum Teil  recht kräftig

da werden nun wohl auch endlich die vor 2 Wochen ausgestreuten __ Goldmohn- und Leinsamen im Kiesbeet und Sonnenblumen keimen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2019)

Über Nacht hat es ein bisserl geregnet. Der Regenmesser war am Boden leicht feucht. Also nix ... bis jetzt sonnig aber kein Regen. Es ist aber kühleer geworden. Hat nur 12°C.

Werde beide Teiche ein bisserl auffüllen.



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teichhexe (27. Apr. 2019)

Hier im Norden regnet es ebenso, schöner leichter ständiger Regen und nicht wie sonst, gießen in strömen. Diverse Wassereimer sind bereits voll, bei dem Tank der den Teich füllt dauert es noch etwas bis dieser überläuft und den Teich auffüllt, steter Tropfen füllt den Tank ;-)
Der leichte Regen bewässert Wiesen und Beete und regt hoffentlich zum wachsen an der ausgestreuten Samen damit alles schön bunt und vielfältig wird, Bienen und Co genügend Futter finden für den leckeren Honig der fleißigen Nachbarbienchen


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir hat es nachmittag nochmal ca. 1l je qm geregnet ... der Staub ist abgelöscht aber mehr nicht. Gräbt man im Garten staubt die Erde...

Ansonsten ist es kühl aber sonnig.

Wenigstens konnte ich inzwischen für meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen gut 100l Regenwasser wieder abzweigen und alle Pflanzen die ich in den letzten Tagen trockener gehalten hab mal wieder anständig gießen.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2019)

Also mein Teich ist übergelaufen.....
Wird aber auch von einer Stalldachfläche gespeist. Dachrinne, Schmutzabscheider, Bachlauf mit Kalksteinschotter und dann in den Teich. Bis jetzt seit 2013 immer gut.


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2019)

So nun haben wir mal der Regenmessbecher überprüft. 
Ganze 250 ml auf den Quadratmeter 
Also das wir da nicht schon die Schlauchboote brauchen, wenn wir in den Garten wollen ist doch verwunderlich


----------



## Skadi (27. Apr. 2019)

Letzte Nacht 1,5l /qm und heute bis jetzt 5l / qm ... schöner Landregen. Dem Garten tut es gut und ich hoffe dass meine Grassamen mal in die Pötte kommen.


----------



## senator20_2000 (27. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns hats letzte nacht geregnet 12L/m2  nach 1Monat und 1 Tag....endlich


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2019)

Eben, im Moment
Das war schonwieder soooo trocken...
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Apr. 2019)

Es gewittert, Regen schon seit gestern. Oh felix hercynia silva   und morgen schneits.Aber erst ab 800 m


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Apr. 2019)

HIER regnet es konstant, leicht vor sich hin, seit gut 1 Stunde....
Ich hoffe, dass geht jetzt mal 2 Tage so!
Es fehlt uns 1 m Grundwasser-Level gegenüber normal!


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2019)

So, Tageswerk geschafft. 
Neue PVC Leitung quer durch den Garten zum Gewächshaus. 
Jetzt kann ich endlich auch da hinten gießen ohne die Schläuche aneinander zu Knoten. 
Danach auch gleich ausprobiert, da es ja weiterhin nicht richtig regnen mag 
Anschließend auch gleich mal wieder einen Wasserwechsel gemacht. 
4000 Liter raus in den Regenwassertank, diesen dabei auch gleich mal entstaubt. Und 4000 Liter aus dem Hahn zurück in den Teich. 
Im Regenwassertank stehen jetzt rund 40cm Wasser bei 5m Durchmesser, grrrr 
Das lohnt nicht mal die Pumpe anzuschließen.


----------



## Ida17 (30. Apr. 2019)

Moin,

auch im Pott lässt der Regen sich nicht gerne blicken.
Letzte Woche waren es wenigstens ein paar Schauer und ab und zu kommen noch einige Tröpfchen nach unten.
Alles nicht der Rede wert, doch glücklicherweise stehen wir mit den Füßen im Grundwasser.


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2019)

Gestern war bei mir endlich ein verregneter Tag. Insgesamt hat es nun von Samstag bis heute 10 Liter je qm geregnet. Das war sehr gut und wenn es in den kommenden Tagen warm wird dann startet die Natur durch.

Jetzt muss ich nur meine Teichbaustelle zu ende bringen...


----------



## Teichhexe (30. Apr. 2019)

Im Norden, also hier bei uns hat es ebenso nicht unbedingt kräftig, doch anhaltend geregnet. Die Wassertanks sind wieder voll, der Teich ebenso und nicht nur das Unkraut fängt an zu schießen ;-) Selbst der Rasen sieht richtig satt grün aus, allerdings nicht mehr lange, denn gleich kommt der Rasenmäher zum Einsatz ;-) Trotzdem, der Regen hat allen sehr gut getan  So kann es bleiben, ein paar schöne Tage, ein paar Regentage usw. ;-)


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Apr. 2019)

Wir hatten gestern auch 10l/m² heute war ein herrlicher Tag, und morgen zum 1. Mai solls auch sehr schön werden.


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Hier hat es gestern auch geregnet. Hab nichts gemessen (könnte ich mal anfangen, vielleicht) und heute war schön (trocken) und morgen vermutlich auch.


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns regnet es seit gestern ...

Die Regenmenge seit gestern bis heute um 14:40
 
ca. 18 Liter

Von 14:40 - 18:40
 
ca. 35 Liter

Also in den letzten 4 Stunden hat sich die Regenmenge verdoppelt.

Und während ich diesen Post tippe, geht gerade ein Gewitter nieder, das erste heuer.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2019)

Um 20:10 stehen wir bei 49 Liter
  
Also in 1,5 Std. ca. 15 Liter

Beachtlich ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (30. Apr. 2019)

Herrlich bei Dir ... 
Hier hat es nur am Freitagabend kräftig geregnet, am Sonnabend und Montag hat es nur bissel genieselt.

Wenn die Regenmenge ausreichend gewesen wäre, dann hätte erfahrungsgemäß spätestens heute die Drainagepumpe anspringen müssen.
Aber nein, der Wert steht seit ein paar Wochen wie festgenagelt auf:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2019)

Helmut da geht ja eine halbe Sinflut nieder bei Dir.

Wenn ich bis zum Wochenende meinen Teich soweit fertig habe schick mir bitte die Gewitterwolken vorbei, dann könnte ich auch 30-40L je QM brauchen, in den Teich umleiten und dann wäre ich wieder voll.

Morgen zum Maibaum aufstellen ist schönes Wetter gemeldet aber dann geht es am Freitag und Samstag nochmal weit in den Keller mit einigem Regen. Die Kälte und Nässe am Samstag ist schade, denn da bin ich in Ingolstadt am Halbmarathon und wenn meine Turnschuhe nass werden weis ich nicht wie das dann ist und ob ich mir eine Blase laufe....


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2019)

Guten morgen

Es ist nix mehr über Nacht dazu gekommen ...

  
Es waren letztendlich 49 Liter

Heute haben wir strahlenden Sonnenschein bei jetzigen 10,3°C mit leider kalten Wind.

Pyro: Bei uns soll es auch wieder schlechter werden mit Schneefall bis 400m herab. Würde bedeuten das wir es am WE wieder weiß haben.
Ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle einen blasenfreien Halbmarathon.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Fotomolch (1. Mai 2019)

Bei uns hat es im ganzen April auch nur ca. 14l geregnet. Ich war als am Sumpfbeet auffüllen und  ich musste schon den Teich auffüllen. Zum Glück haben wir eine 10 Kubikmeter große Zisterne, die jetzt auch wieder voll sein dürfte.
Das mit dem Gemüse anpflanzen habe ich mir auch schon so überlegt und verworfen, wenn auch nicht nur wegen des Wetters.


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2019)

Letzte Nacht gab es wieder einige Tropfen, aber nicht der Rede Wert mit der Menge


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2019)

vorgestern

zum Glück haben wir von der mächtigen Gewitterfront 2x nur den Rand abbekommen. Wärend es beim ersten Gewitter mittags kurz nach dem Durchzug 20km weiter im Ederbergland ja sintflutartig runterkam - hier gabs da nur ein paar Tropfen - und das 2.was nachmittags in Frankfurt hauste hatte sich bis es abends hier ankam soweit ausgepowert. Es kamen nur noch 12 l Regen runter

MfG Frank


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Juni 2019)

Unsere Goldfischpfütze ist grad mal 18 km vom Ffm. Flughafen entfernt. Da hat der Regen noch nicht mal gereicht, mussten den Garten noch zusätzlich bewässern.


----------



## Teichhexe (5. Juni 2019)

Hier im Norden hatten wir vergangene Nacht ein Gewitter mit anschließenden Regen, geschüttet wie aus Eimern, leider so stark das es eher über die Dachrinnen hinaus geschossen ist, als das es die Dachrinnen aufnehmen konnten, dementsprechend weniger in den Regenwassertanks angekommen ist. 
Kleinere Regenschauer hatten wir dann noch im Laufe des heutigen Tages, sah stark nach Gewitter aus, kam aber nichts runter. Die Regenwassertanks hatte es auch nicht mehr gefüllt.
Dafür tat es dem Garten gut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Juni 2019)

Eben gerade hat es drei Tropfen geregnet. Im Teich fehlen locker 30 cm am Höchstpegel.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2019)

Hier auch gerade eben 1,0Liter auf 100m²


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Juni 2019)

Etwas östlich, Werneuchen und SRB, muß es mehr gewesen sein.

Bei mir waren es auch gerade 1,4l in der letzten Stunde.


----------



## DbSam (6. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hier auch gerade eben 1,0Liter auf 100m²


Bist gleich dran oder schon mittendrin. 

Glück gehabt, die Unwetterzelle ist hier knapp vorbei geschrammt, der Mann meiner Frau hat den Baggerlöffel geschwungen.
Nicht fertig geworden, ist aber nichts neues ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2019)

Ja Carsten richtig erkannt, wieder: 


DbSam schrieb:


> knapp vorbei geschrammt,


 
Naja laut Regentonne war dann nochmals Abends ein ½ Liter mehr auf die 100m²


----------



## DbSam (7. Juni 2019)

Na ja, manchmal muss man auch Glück haben ...
Gestern, 22 km entfernt ...
Hier nur leichter Regen ab und zu.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (7. Juni 2019)

Gartenschlauch und Brunnenpumpe und den Regenwolken hinterher geträumt


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2019)

Gestern 8Liter/m² ... 

Soll bis Montag trocken bleiben, meinen die Wetterfrösche.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2019)

Hier kamm grade richtig was Runter. Teich, welcher ja an einer Regenrinne hängt ist wieder voll.


----------



## Teichhexe (8. Juni 2019)

Hier regnet es gerade in strömen, gut das wir nicht gegossen haben ;-) Im Norden sagen die Wetterfrösche Wind, Sonne, Regen voraus, wohl bei  bis zu 22 Grad. Kann Pfingsten ja heiter werden ;-)


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2019)

Einmal Landregen über Nacht 
Zwar nur 5 Liter, aber besser als wieder leer ausgehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2019)

heute Nacht,

5 Gewitter hintereinander mit ca. 30l/qm2 (sollte lauft Wetterapp auf Lästerschweinchens Handy hier aber überhaupt nix geben) - brauchte man heute wenigsten net gießen, da von gemeldeten Sonnenschein und 22-25 Grad auch nix zu sehen/spüren war - vollkommen bedeckt wars den ganzen Tag und gerade mal 14 Grad gab

MfG Frank


----------



## Vogel (11. Juni 2019)

Aus dem angekündigten Horrorgewitter mit sturzbachartigen Regenfällen wurde bei uns irgendwie nichts. Es hat geregnet, aber bei den Temperaturen die momentan schon wieder herrschen sind meine Pflanzen wenn ich heute von Arbeit komme wieder furztrocken. 
Das Wetter macht mich alle und meine Pflanzen auch.


----------



## Teichhexe (11. Juni 2019)

Bei uns war auch nichts gewesen, bisschen mehr Wind als sonst, aber keine direkten Sturmböen wie angekündigt. Heute Morgen trüb, regnerisch, lockerte sich gegen Mittag auf und nun schaut ab und zu die Sonne hervor. sieht direkt alles viel heller aus. 
Vom Regen der letzten Tage sind die Wassertanks wieder randvoll, was den Gärtner freut ;-)
Gut, Tomaten müssen gegossen werden. weil die unter einem Dach stehen, aber alles was auf den Hochbeeten steht hat ein wenig Wasser abbekommen, soll ja das Wachstum beschleunigen ;-)


----------



## Petta (11. Juni 2019)

Letzte Nacht,
waren ca.15 ltr. pro Quadratmeter


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Juni 2019)

Gegen 16°° ist ein schweres Gewitter knapp an uns vorbei gezogen, seitdem ein wunderbarer Landregen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2019)

Vorgestern Nacht Gewitter und 19l/m², gestrige Nacht Gewitter und 4l/m² und heute hat es untertags nur geregnet (noch nicht nachgesehen wieviele Liter).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Juni 2019)

Vorgestern, gestern & aktuell gerade wieder ...
Teilweise haut es da schon ganz schön was runter. 

Zum Glück meist immer ab 20 Uhr, tagsüber ist es schön


----------



## axel120470 (22. Juni 2019)

Letzter Regen war vorgestern um 16 Uhr. Seitdem Sonnenschein und für meinen Geschmack etwas zu warm.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2019)

Nix.
Kein Tropfen 
Kein Schwein und schon gar kein Wasser vom Himmel 

Also raus mit dem Gartenschlauch und los geht's


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also raus mit dem Gartenschlauch und los geht's


Nimm 'ne Gießkanne - die ist besser für Deine Fitness. lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Regen-Thread?
Ja - es regnet. Und genau immer dann, wenn ich das Kompostmäuerchen setzen will, bzw. mitten dabei bin.
So auch gestern wieder ... 
Also Plane drüber und Mischung entsorgen ...


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2019)

Na 


DbSam schrieb:


> Plane drüber und Mischung entsorgen


hilft bestimmt viel bei deiner Fitness.


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2019)

Fitness?
Ich und Fitness? - Komplett inkompatibel und außerdem schlecht für die Figur.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Juni 2019)

Regen - für hier nur alles leere Versprechungen. Hab den Brunnen alle 2 Tage leer gegossen.

Sollte seit gestern gegen 17h regnen, fast die ganze Nacht durch - nix war's, kein Tropfen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (28. Juli 2019)

Es reeeegnet


----------



## laurgas (28. Juli 2019)

bei uns regen
 24 stunden ohne pause


----------



## PeBo (28. Juli 2019)

Bei uns hat es letzte Nacht etwas getröpfelt, soviel, dass es der Regenmesser nicht anzeigen konnte und inzwischen ist wieder alles verdunstet 
Wir können hier jedenfalls dringend Regen gebrauchen!
Dass, was früher einmal Rasen war sieht entsprechend aus:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2019)

Um 17 : 00 hatten wir noch mal ein Gewitter, insgesamt hat es in den letzten 24 h ca. 32 l/m² geregnet.

Boden ist gut durchnässt, Teich ist randvoll, Zisterne ist voll, was will man mehr.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nix.
> Kein Tropfen
> Kein Schwein und schon gar kein Wasser vom Himmel
> 
> Also raus mit dem Gartenschlauch und los geht's



Versuch es mal mit einem Regentanz!


----------



## troll20 (28. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit einem Regentanz!


Ja mach ich doch nur scheints als ob ich damit eher den Regen vertreibe


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juli 2019)

Samstag den 20.07.2019 war der letzte Regen


----------



## Haggard (29. Juli 2019)

Heute Nacht hat es ordentlich geregnet.


----------



## DbSam (29. Juli 2019)

... hier ist es staubtrocken.

Für gestern war ab 14:00 Uhr relativ ergiebiger Regen angesagt. 
Leider ist es bei der Ansage geblieben, es war kein einziges Wölkchen zu sehen.
Meine Frau hat den für danach bereitgestellten Grassamen selbständig wieder in den Keller geschafft. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Juli 2019)

Gestern drei Tropfen. Der kleine Teich ist inzwischen komplett trockenfallen, dem großen Teich fehlen gut 75 cm Pegel. Wenn diese Woche kein signifikanter Regen fällt, müssen wir wieder die Feuerwehr um Hilfe bitten …


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juli 2019)

Gester Nacht 2:30 oder so.....Musste auf und sämtliche Dachfenster zu machen.
Dicke Tropfen. Waren aber nur 2mm/m²


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2019)

Regen ja, das war doch das mit diesen Staubkörnchen aus der Sahara, oder?
Immer schön trocken usw.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2019)

Jipi es regnet   

Von unten nach oben

Ach so  

Und passend dazu gibts vom vorbei ziehenden Gewitter das Lichtspektakel mit Ton Untermalung  

Na gut das Blitzlicht wollte nicht ( zu hell) und der Ton von der Blechdose mit Steinen drin passt auf kein Foto .


----------



## DbSam (29. Juli 2019)

... also so rein theoretisch bist Du jetzt an der Reihe, so bis kurz vor 20:00 Uhr:
 

Drei Tropfen sollten es theoretisch werden. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bei mir ist alles weiß, keine Regenwolke in Sicht ... 
Aber auch:
Keine Regenwolke = kein Gras säen müssen. like


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> rein theoretisch bist Du jetzt an der Reihe


Neee , das täuscht, hab nur den Rasensprenger etwas doller angemacht 



99,9% sind sauber vorbei gezogen und haben sich zum @Andre 69 seiner Geburtstagsparty geschlichen.
In diesem Sinne auch hier von hier zum Runden alles Jute alter Man n


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2019)

Mann sollte es nicht glauben, da sind über Nacht doch irgendwie 200ml/m² auf.den Boden oder besser gesagt in den Messbecher gefallen 

Hat das Tanzen ja doch was gebracht, neben dem Erdbeben


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Juli 2019)

??????????????????weis nicht mehr


----------



## axel120470 (3. Aug. 2019)

01.09 Uhr , es schüttet wie aus Kübeln


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Aug. 2019)

Gestern bei uns eine Stunde feiner Nieselregen, der leider so gut wie nichts gebracht hat. Sonst ist immer noch alles trocken. Ich kann jeden Tag den Teichmuscheln zusehen, wie sie dem sinkenden Wasserpegel hinterher ziehen. Wann immer Wasser im Brunnen ist, pumpen wir ihn in den Teich. Wir scheinen dieses Jahr erneut in einem Regenloch zu wohnen. Ein Baum im Knick ist auch schon gestorben und zwei steinalte Rhododendren haben das trockene letzte Jahr auch nicht überlebt ... Da der Teichpegel mit dem Grundwasserspiegel korreliert, würde ich sagen, dass dieser rund einen Meter gefallen ist seit dem Frühjahr. 

Der Wetterbericht verspricht immer Regen, aber nix kommt. In Flensburg drüben ist vor ein paar Tagen alles abgesoffen und bei uns war: nix.


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2019)

War lange nicht zu Hause. 

Letzter Stand war glaube ich = Teich übergelaufen   
Neue Untermieter waren wohl auch da
  
Ein Glück das ich rechtzeitig mit der Brücke über den Burgraben fertig wurde.
  

Aber Regen  

Fühle mich irgendwie sehr zerstreut in letzter Zeit. Woran das bun wie liegt


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Woran das bun wie liegt


Egal was, ich will auch von dem Zeugs haben ...  lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
spärlich ...


----------



## axel120470 (6. Aug. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> spärlich ...
> Anhang anzeigen 210281



Du musst auch mal ein bißchen gießen, und nicht nur das Bier deiner Frau trinken

Gruß
Axel

PS.: Bin fertig für heute, muss mal schauen ob mir jemand Bier bringt.

PPS.: Mist , ist ja keiner da. Muss wohl selber gehen


----------



## DbSam (6. Aug. 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> PPS.: Mist , ist ja keiner da. Muss wohl selber gehen


Ach ... 
Da hättest Du auch bei mir vorbei kommen können, da wären wir zu zweit allein.
Bier holen ist halt Asche, da hätten wir losen müssen ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich glaub, das Gras ist heute genau um 0,03421 cm gewachsen.

PPS:
... oder auch nicht.
Wer weiß das schon genau?


----------



## axel120470 (6. Aug. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ach ...
> Da hättest Du auch bei mir vorbei kommen können, da wären wir zu zweit allein.


Wenn da nicht ein paar hundert Km zwischen uns wären , hätte ich das glatt gemacht. 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2019)

Heute Nacht ist wiedermal eine Packung runter gekommen ..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2019)

gestern am späten Abend gabs ein schönes, ordentliches Gewitter

heute kann Mann dann mal wieder mit dem Klappspaten auf der Wiese rumkriechen ein paar __ Wildstauden "entsorgen" 

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2019)

Bei mir ne gute Woche nicht, es fallen zwar ab und zu ein paar Tropfen, richtiger Regen sieht anders aus.


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

Morgen soll 100%ig Regen kommen. 
Bestimmt mit 10% um 8:00 , 10% um 9:00, 10% um 11:00 Uhr. Usw. Und am Ende kommt doch wieder nichts außer einem Tropfen pro m² über den ganzen Tag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2019)

bei uns hatte es letztes WE  knapp 4l/qm2 gegeben

war aber immerhin genug Wasser im Gemeindegebiet um den Dorfbach wieder sichtbar zum fließen zu bekommen (der war 2 Tage vorm Regen trockengefallen, bzw. sickerte nur noch minimalst Wasser durch das Kiesbett)

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und am Ende kommt doch wieder nichts außer einem Tropfen pro m²


 Nutzt Du immer noch Deinen persönlichen Indianer als 'Vorhersageprophet'?
Laut DWD bekommt Deine Gegend morgen etwas mehr als 2 Tropfen.
... so zweieinhalb vielleicht. 
  


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Von mir aus könnte es auch heute regnen, ich sitze hier und muss heute kräftig für mein Geld arbeiten.
Schrecklich.


----------



## laurgas (8. Sep. 2019)

bei uns regnet es in strömen und auf den bergen schneit es


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

laurgas schrieb:


> auf den bergen schneit es


Die Berliner Voralpen sind noch Staubtrocken 

Erstmal schnell geschaut ob St Lorenzen noch in Europa liegt oder am gleichnamigen Fluss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2019)

laurgas schrieb:


> und auf den bergen schneit es



nur gut das ich letzte Woche die Winterreifen auf meinen Bus gezogen hab. 

MfG Frank


----------



## laurgas (8. Sep. 2019)

st.lorenzen liegt in südtirol im pustertal


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Winterreifen auf meinen Bus gezogen hab.



Auf dem Bus ... ?
Also dort nützen Dir die Dinger gar nichts. Die gehören unten an Stelle der Sommerräder rangeschraubt. 


Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Auf dem Bus ... ?
> Also dort nützen Dir die Dinger gar nichts. Die gehören unten an Stelle der Sommerräder rangeschraubt.
> 
> 
> ...



wußt ich doch ich da was verkehrt gemacht hab

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichhexe (8. Sep. 2019)

köstlich 

Bei mir im Norden hat es bis am 06.09.2019 in schöner Regenmäßigkeit geregnet, zum Glück auch als Landregen damit er Garten davon etwas hatte, als Sturzregen wo dann das Regenwasser über die Dachrinnen schießt statt in die Dachrinnen damit die Regenwassertanks auch etwas abbekommen ;-) Samstag + Sonntag kam kaum Regen vorbei, dafür ab und zu die Sonne so das endlich das Dach von der Terrasse gewechselt werden konnte. Im trocknen macht das mehr "Spaß" als wenn man dabei klitsch nass wird ;-)


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2019)

Immer noch nichts in Sicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts in Sicht



 was soll Regen auch in Sicht, da kennt ich eh keine Sau, mein Teich will ordentlich Regen haben da mittlerweile 40cm fehlen

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (9. Sep. 2019)

Seit 22.40 Uhr schöner leichter Landregen. Doch leider nur bis heute früh gemeldet. Aber wenigstens etwas für Mutter Natur.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Aquaga (9. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts in Sicht



Ich puste ganz dolle damit die Wolken zu euch ruf ziehen!    

Für Sonntag stand mal wieder Spatenschwingen in meinem Arbeitsprogramm und wie das immer so ist, 
treffen sich dann alle Wolken genau über mir 

Und klar, wenn zu viele Wolken beieinander sind: Es hat den ganzen Tag geregnet, unglaublich!


----------



## laurgas (9. Sep. 2019)

bei mir hat es auch den ganzen tag volle kanne geregnet,bis 1500m teils heftig geschneit.mein teich ist natürlich bis zum rand voll.da ich einen tiefbrunnen habe ist das teichwasser für mich nie kein problem.bei bedarf kann ich damit den teich wieder auffüllen.mit wasser für meinen teich und meinen grossen garten bin ich bestens versorgt.viele grüsse an alle aus südtirol


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ich puste ganz dolle damit die Wolken zu euch ruf ziehen


Angekommen, Danke.
Um 3:30 Uhr war es endlich soweit. 
Der lange erwartete Regen traf ein. Leider meist nur als leichter Niesel- Fusselregen. Also im ganzen bis jetzt rund 20 Liter/m²
Aber warum hast du gleich die Wärme mit weg gepustet 
15° an der Luft und Wasser 19,5°
Die Pinguine und Eisbären waren gleich mal zum anbaden vorbei gekommen


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2019)

Gestern, erst als Niesel, dann in leichten Regen übergegangen.
Nun ist hoffentlich erstmal wieder Schluss!


----------



## Aquaga (9. Sep. 2019)

'tschuldigung, die Wärme ist einfach zu uns gekommen.....

ist auf einmal 8 Grad wärmer als gestern ,

aber nun wo sie zurück gekommen ist..... 

Die Koi haben direkt wieder mehr Futter gefordert


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Sep. 2019)

Vorhin hat bei uns die Sonne auch wieder leicht durchgeblinzelt und das bei 14 Grad..
Ab morgen erwarten uns auch wieder schönere 21-22 Grad


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

... seit gestern Abend Dauerregen. like

Alle Baugruben unter Wasser - das ist nun weniger schön. 
Aber auch wieder egal ... Bis Sonnabend sind die wieder trocken. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (9. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Carsten, dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen, gestern noch:



DbSam schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte es auch heute regnen



und heute:



DbSam schrieb:


> Alle Baugruben unter Wasser - das ist nun weniger schön.



Naja, für die Natur ist es sicherlich gut gewesen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Peter, Du darfst nicht nur halb zitieren:


PeBo schrieb:


> dir kann man es auch nicht recht machen, gestern noch


... denn ich hatte doch noch dreimal "Daumen nach oben" dahinter gemalt:





DbSam schrieb:


> ... seit gestern Abend Dauerregen. like


... und auch geschrieben: 





DbSam schrieb:


> Aber auch wieder egal ... Bis Sonnabend sind die wieder trocken.


Zu mehr Ausdruck meiner Freude bin ich nicht fähig. lol

Gestern hätte es halt auch regnen können, da wäre die Arbeit am Sonntag erträglicher gewesen ...



PeBo schrieb:


> Na ja, für die Natur ist es sicherlich gut gewesen!


Ist es immer noch, denn es regnet immer noch am Stück
Ja, für die Natur ist er oberwichtig.

Für 'mein' in der Zisterne endendes Schichtenwasser auch. 
Dort bemerke ich es aber erst in 4 - 5 Tagen ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Die obere Baugrube läuft über ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2019)

die Nachts hats hier auch wieder geregnet, wie letztes WE ganze 4l/qm2

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2019)

Und es Nieselt weiter bei derzeit 12°
Es soll aber jetzt aufhören und zum Mittag bei Sonnenschein 21° geben.
Das Wasser ist immer noch Nass und etwas frischer, hab eben noch eine Inspektion gemacht.
Aber vergessen aufs Thermometer zu schauen


----------



## pyro (10. Sep. 2019)

Bei mir hat es von Sonntag mittag bis Montag früh ergiebig geregnet. Gestern tagsüber nur hin und wieder ein Schauer. 

Insgesamt war das Jahr 2019 bei weitem nicht so trocken wie 2018.


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Sep. 2019)

HI,
Bei uns hat es übers Wochenende über 30 Liter pro qm geregnet. Das war auch mal nötig nach der Trockenheit.
Und jetzt isses wieder schön.


----------

